

What Bill Gates Could Learn from Chris Rock - edanm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/27/what-bill-gates-could-learn-from-chris-rock

======
edanm
I agree with most of the article. I really believe that the education system
is fundamentally broken. I also believe that the whole "Lean Startup"
movement, with its emphasis on "failing quickly then iterating", is the best
way of doing a lot of things, and should _absolutely_ be taught.

I also love the word "inquisitiveness". It defines exactly the quality which I
value in other people. It's not (just) intelligence - it's constantly seeking
to learn, to improve. This word is going on my list of words to describe
qualities I like in people (much like pg's "Relentlessly Resourceful" is a way
to describe desired qualities in entrepreneurs.)

The only problem I have with the article is the title - Bill Gates certainly
has all the traits and qualities talked about in the article.

